# Help! Marantz SR5011 & Audio Technica LP120-USB



## freeformed (Feb 16, 2017)

Help! Marantz SR5011 & Audio Technica LP120-USB

I just purchased a Marantz SR5011 and can't get the turntable to play on it. I have it hooked up to the CD analog RCA input and have tried switching the pre-amp between LINE and PHONO on the turntable. No audio comes through the receiver.

Am I missing some kind of setting on the Marantz? Everything else seems to work as expected. Help!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

You may have to manually assign an analogue input in your AVR's set-up menu. Check the manual for something like "Input Assign". If the CD input is already assigned correctly, try using a different input (to rule out a faulty input on the AVR). Leave the turntable's pre-amp set to "LINE".


----------

